# Question for the boys...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Joan Collins. Would you ?

:?:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

nope


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Liar. 8) I have no shame in admitting that I'd like to have a ride on her 73 year old bicycle.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Joan Collins. Would you ?


Sigh. I'd like to say No, but you know how it is. Some candles, wine, titanium-strength handcuffs...who knows?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Please display recent picture and only then will I comment.

73.....that's like a decade older than my mother!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

[imghttp][/img]


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Is that really her at 73?

If it is, I suppose you could/would 

In the BW shots she's gorgeous!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

The color one are of her in her 70's. The BW ones are old ones of her.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

When I asked if that was her at 73 I was referring to the colour photograph.

Still, even with surgery she still looks fantastic for a 70 year old women!

I remember my grandmother when she was 70 and she was all grey and hunched over with arthritis. In that colour shot she looks better than 95% of 40yo women. Nice pegs..


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

So the answer is yes, is it, you sick demented b******s ?

Join the queue, behind me.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

100% absolutely. Today, if possible.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I have to ask...does it go back to some deep-rooted psychological issue relating to childhood fantasies you may have had about your grandmother?

73 guys!!!! I can't say that I would still want to bang Brad Pitt or any other nauseatingly good-looking actor at the age of 73. 
Mel Gibson is about the only thing that comes close to this that I can relate to and even he is beginning to push my boundaries at the age of 50 odd.

Seriously though...is it just that the thought that you are doing Joan Collins given that she was so hot when she was younger or do you really think you could go through with it given the opportunity?

I suppose it's relative to how old all of you are, I guess.

Sorry...I know this was a question "for the boys" but for me that is like waving a red flag at me...couldn't help myself. :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Epiphany said:


> I have to ask...does it go back to some deep-rooted psychological issue relating to childhood fantasies you may have had about your grandmother?


Well, i can safely say that at no time in my life have i ever even had a smidgen of a fantasy about my grandmother...even in a symbolic Jungian sense.

I think the reason this phenomenon (as well as a delightful plethora of other wacked out aberrant sexual fantasies) exists is because a lot of the more intelligent men (of which this site has a disproportinate amount), crave the novelty and/or thrill of doing something particularly unconventional. Like, the mere depravity of the act would be a powerful aphrodisiac all on it's own.

And don't take this as meaning that i think younger men with older women is "depraved" or anything like that. I adore older women. But when the extremes are such that it would fall into a "fetish" category on any mainstream medium, this is where things start to get exciting.

s.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> I think the reason this phenomenon (as well as a delightful plethora of other wacked out aberrant sexual fantasies) exists is because a lot of the more intelligent men (of which this site has a disproportinate amount), crave the novelty and/or thrill of doing something particularly unconventional. Like, the mere depravity of the act would be a powerful aphrodisiac all on it's own.


Ha...yeah, I like your explanation sebastian. I can relate 100%...safe to say this applies to the intelligent women on this site as well.

Although it would seem that my novelties don't extend into sleeping with the antiquated, I can conjure up images of plenty of other "novelties" that would fit into the unconventional category. :wink:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> 73 guys!!!! I can't say that I would still want to bang Brad Pitt or any other nauseatingly good-looking actor at the age of 73.
> Mel Gibson is about the only thing that comes close to this that I can relate to and even he is beginning to push my boundaries at the age of 50 odd.


Sean Connery will always be hot. I loved Entrapment. And apparently Catherine Zeta Jones did too because after that she bagged herself an older guy.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Epiphany said:


> Although it would seem that my novelties don't extend into sleeping with the antiquated, I can conjure up images of plenty of other "novelties" that would fit into the unconventional category. :wink:


By all means, let's hear them!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

You tell us yours sebastian and we'll tell you ours.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> You tell us yours sebastian and we'll tell you ours.


I'd be too embarrassed to go first , but i will go second...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Does my wanting to "do" Hugh Laurie ( House, M.D.) fit in here anywhere?

Plus, since when is Michael Douglas antiquated?

And please Sebastian, do tell. 

( On the other hand, Martin, you don't tell. Scarey just to think about it. :shock: )

COB


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Milan said:


> In that colour shot she looks better than 95% of 40yo women. Nice pegs..


 :evil: better than 95% of forty year old women! ACH! And Milan, I find you quite attractive. You look like Kovac on ER. Shame on you.

Also, I'll have you know, Joan has cellulite. I saw it in a magazine....

And Dearest COB, terri*,

Hugh Laurie, love him.
But I have a major, major thang for Philip Seymour Hoffman, and have for some time, and he is of course 9 years my junior. And he wouldn't be considered typically attracitve in the least, but I adore him.

It's nice to hear you gentlemen are even remotely interested in Joan -- even in a twisted way ... what about her sister ... the writer, what is her name. Equally fetching to men, though I don't see the attraction. I love the 1940s/50s bras that look like funnels protruding from womens' chests, lololol. Yes, women in sweater sets with cones protruding. Like a science fiction flick, lol.

Damn, I have to say, men do age better than women -- Clint Eastwood is still sexy. But again, oh sebastain here I go, back to the biologial imperative, and your opening line on a date .... "Excuse me, may I inseminate you this evening? It is my male prerogative and duty, in re: survival of the species." 8)

And Milan, I will say, my mother looked so much younger than her years all of her life. No wrinkles. Honestly, she looked good. She took care of herself, save for smoking like a maniac her whole life. Go figure. Depends on the genes, etc. Damnit. Maybe she left me something good.

And agreed, "novel fantasies" should be revealed, save Martin's. :shock:

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Philip Seymour Hoffman.
One of the greatest actors of this generation.
You must see Capote, Owning Mahowney, Flawless,
Almost Famous, Magnolia, and I believe he is one of the
better performers in MI:III (haven't seen it yet).
Plays the bad guy. (Hear the film stinks however.)
He can do just about anything.

He's just a cool dude.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a brilliant writing idea and am writing snippets so as to not face it. So to further avoid working on something important:

....................

Just thought of all these great older actors. Dustin Hoffman, Robert De Niro, ... I'd love to have a ROMANTIC liaison with any of these men, and their equals from this generation.

But it isn't just "having at them". I'm still a girly girl I guess. It isn't a bang for a bang. It's more than that.

Men and women really are different. And that's OK.
What can we do?
We complement each other.
And I suppose I can forgive Martin.

I think.

D


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, to be honest, I almost certainly would. I am not normal. It'd have to be a 3-pinter though.

After all, isn't age all in the mind? As Cosmo and all the other wimmin magazines keep telling us? Not that I read them, like. Look at the pictures....but who doesn't, eh? Eh? 

Footnote: I'm not going to go and start digging up graves, if that's the impression I'm giving.

Oh, I give up. I've said too much already. Sigh. Again.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

So you mean you do have a line you wouldn't cross, Martin??

No romancing of the stone?

Tombstone, that is? 8)

I am not a Cosmo reading woman. I am proud to announce
that I carry a subscription to Esquire for the articles and to 
look at the pictures. :shock: True. :lol: Reality sexual orientation
means absolutely nothing to me. It's all about the fantasy.

Like Hugh Laurie.

Yes Dreamer, dear younger then me but still a COB, one must always
forgive Martin. I hear they offer the biggest jewels in your crown in heaven for forgiving Martin. :wink:

:lol:

Oh yeah, the Hoffman guy...Jez, I don't know, might have to be a three pinter for me as well. But really, who knows what makes some people just click for us?

But sex for sex, I was certainly for it back in the day. Sigh...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I am not normal.


 :lol:

You're kidding? And there we all thought you were.

The absurdity of that line brought the first smile I've had on
my face in days.

Thanks Martin!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I am not normal.


 8)

I think most of you guys here ARE normal. I keep banging on (no pun) about how men and women are VERY different.

I personally have never really wanted sex for sex sake. I have been drawn to specific men with whom I want to ravage, but I already have known them personally for some time.

I always feel more comfortable sexually, very comfortable, with someone I know and care about. And I don't like the concept of one night ... bangs, lol.

Also, terri, interesting. Indeed P.S. Hoffman isn't attractive to all women ... MARTIN IT'S WOMEN, not wimmin, or womyn ... I HATE that, lol ... you are such a :twisted: ... I think women, as usual -- my usual lecture -- at least I AM, IMHO -- are attracted to the "whole package" and no, not THAT package, lol, although that's the clincher I supose.

I am not attracted really by celebrities, sexy male models per se. Especially just "buff bodies". Tom Cruise -- that "pretty boy" look does nothing for me.

I am definitely a "nesting woman" at heart. I really like Hoffman, though I don't know him, but what I know OF him. I admire his work, his establishing a theatre in New York, his directing, and the person I see on talk shows, who gets nervous, flustered, etc. But is extremely bright. He is REAL and he is a man I could see spending time with and WANTING. I admire him. His dedication to his work, his intelligence.

And he has a lover, and a son by her, so he ain't doing too bad. 

Men are different. I'm not saying women don't also want anonymous sex, but men want it .... apparently all the time. And that, I have no doubt in my mind, is hard-wired. So are my feelings towards men.

And also, to each his own, as long as things are consensual and no one is hurting anyone physically or emotionally. (The latter I suppose is very difficult).


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok...this almost grosses me out saying it but I kind of have to agree with you ladies about Hugh Laurie. Ugh...can't believe I am admitting to this!!!

He really isn't all that attractive and I wouldn't even look twice at him on the street, but there is something kinda sexy about Dr House...I really love his sarcasm (I know, I know...lowest form of wit...but sarcasm seems to push my buttons for some reason). Whew...there, I said it!!!

I also have to agree about Sean Connery...Oh man, I guess my novelties do extend that far!!! :wink:

Ha...not sure I'm brave enough to go first about some of my other novelties either sebastian...but I'll go third!!!


----------

